# 32 or Salomon boots, anybody familiar with both?



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Time for new boots as my old dialogues are packed out and a lil too soft. Anybody here experienced with both 32 & salomon boots. Which is a better brand for the money? I like Salomon but they only support 2 models for wide feet. I am thinking about the Synapsis or maybe the 32 focus boa, Ultralight or whatever other model is a mid-stiff! Any recomendations? Should I stick with Salomon?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Bought a pair of 32 team2's last year and returned them very quickly. I hated them, pressure points and the toe cup felt cheap and uncomfortable. I ended up buying a pair of F22's and can say these are the best boots I've ever worn


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes on this thread because right now I'm trying to decide which brand of boots to buy. 

I am long overdue for new boots... my current Burton Hails are from like 2002. 

I'm looking at the Salomon Synapse and the 32 Lashed, but I want more of a freeriding boot and I believe the Lashed are too flexible. So that leads me to the TM-2.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

In my opinion, Thirty Two makes the best boot money can buy. My favourites are the Lashed and TM-2, although I like a more narrow fitting boot. I have a friend who is riding last season's Focus Boa, and he says they are like pillows for his wide feet, I suggest giving those a try. Just a heads up, I found the Focus to be VERY stiff.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

32 ( thirty two ) use REALLY cheap materials (blown foam) and I see them break down quickly. In contrast, Salomon are really well built, high end materials, and their shit lasts.

Boots are REALLY personal. Try them on and only pick what fits the best. Who cares what they look like, or who makes them.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

32 by far i had a pair of salomons and by the end of my first season with them the insides ripped to the point i couldn't get my foot in the boot in my opinion get the lashed or ultralites


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

All depends on your foot, in my opinion 32s vs. Salomon have major differences:
Liners:
I find 32s tend to have a wider toe and heel area, my foot has a narrow heel. That said I have yet to find a pair of 32s with a liner that will fit me properly yet.
The only 2 brands that truly fit my foot are Salomon and Nitro where the liners tend to pull back narrow in the heel area (more so with the Salomons). 

Boot shell:
32's tend to be a lot more flexy and forgiving vs. Salomon have some really stiff boots.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

So I went and tried on the Salomon Synapses today... man those boots feel great. Shop didn't have 32's to compare.

Problem is.. they didn't have any more of last year's model left (which were on sale for $190ish, compared to this year's model for $259). 

Anyone know the difference in how wide the "wide" versions of a Salomon boot are compared to the regular?

I might have to go back to the shop and try them both on (I only tried the regular) to see if the wide feels too loose or not. 


P.S. - if anyone can find last year's synapse in 9.5 (27.5) I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Another thing with Salomons is that you can downsize those boots bigtime. I wear a 10.5 regular shoe and I wear a Size 9 in Salomon boots be sure to try a few sizes smaller for sure.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

turbospartan said:


> So I went and tried on the Salomon Synapses today... man those boots feel great. Shop didn't have 32's to compare.
> 
> Problem is.. they didn't have any more of last year's model left (which were on sale for $190ish, compared to this year's model for $259).
> 
> ...


I have seen quite a few online as I am a 9 and 9.5 pops up when i search for deals. I wear a Malamute and Synapse. The Synapse is a really solid. well built boot. I fucking hate Salomon for everything else, even hiking boots, but the fit and build of their SB boots rocks. It reminds me of Burton SL-X, but better fitting for my foot.

I get about 45+ days on the Synapse before they get a little loose for my taste. Nothing ever breaks except for a lace here and there.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> I have seen quite a few online as I am a 9 and 9.5 pops up when i search for deals. I wear a Malamute and Synapse. The Synapse is a really solid. well built boot. I fucking hate Salomon for everything else, even hiking boots, but the fit and build of their SB boots rocks. It reminds me of Burton SL-X, but better fitting for my foot.
> 
> I get about 45+ days on the Synapse before they get a little loose for my taste. Nothing ever breaks except for a lace here and there.



Have any links?

The only place I can find a 9.5 is only for the wide version...


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Bump... went back to a shop to try these on again and I actually need a 8.5 (26.5) and not a 9 or 9.5. 

So... if anyone comes across last year's version in 8.5, please send me a PM so I can scoop these up.


----------



## Alexst (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got some 32 Prospect boots, tried on quite a few pairs, DC, VANS, K2, Solamon and found that these fitted me the best, and they are soooooo light which is a + in my books. I have wide feet and they are just right I can also wiggle my toes which I cant in my ski boots and that does my head in!


----------



## el3ctricf0x (Sep 23, 2011)

I tried on boots this week. Burton, DC, thirty two, forum. I didnt try every brand or even a lot. but I wore each brand a good 5-10 minutes each walking around the store. Everything felt a bit narrow for my wider feet. 

**I have bought Converse All-stars before (Chucks) and my feet definately kill in those. To describe my feet**

The thirty-two Lashed felts absolutely great. I snagged them on sale for 120 at the local shop. The other brands were uncomfortable at first but got better with time but still nothing like compared to the thirty two lashed. If you have wide feet I would recommend thirty two lashed but havent tried other wide boots


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I started with riding old burtons , then moved to Salomons , then to DC now I'm back to Salomons and will never put anything else on my feet.

Their both good boots, the girlfriend swears by 32's I swear by Salmons get what feels good on your feet, my 2009 F22's have almost a 100 days on them and their holding up great.

Get some good insoles their worth the extra 40-60$ because you can use them in your hiking boots in the summer and new boots when you need them.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

My .02$, my dialogues (sp?) have lasted way longer than expected. Yet to self destruct. 200+ days. Quite soft now though. Bought a new pair end of season before last but haven't even worn them yet. Think I'll retire them this year just because. RIP

Only problem I have with them is stowing the draw string handle. Comes loose sometimes.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried on some 32 Lashed's last night and they just felt cheap to me. 

Maybe thats partly because they are super lightweight, but the tread on the bottom wasn't even rubber, it was like foam. 

I did really like how the tounge had the velcro on each side to hold it against the front of your shin instead of sliding to the sides - good idea. 

Standing in them they felt alright, but nothing like when I tried on the Salomon's which literally felt like putting your foot into a pillow. 

I don't like the look of this year's Synapse (not that that should play a huge role) but I can't find last years in my size (8.5) so I may have to just go for it (eventhough they're like $260+).


----------

